# Photos of My Fender Lever Gate Fix...



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

The "rat maze" gate on the tranny-control lever was driving me nuts. This is the plate that I fabricated to take car of the problem.

<img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=37fc62e8-3ebf-6e2a-531f-3f1f6c81452c&size=lg>

<img src=http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7d19275a-4cd0-6e88-4f1d-504077d75dab&size=lg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks like it will make it more easier to work. But what are the notch's for in the old piece for.
Jody


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Jody,
No doubt it's some yuppy engineer's idea of a safety feature that'll save you from yourself. Also, it might make it harder to abuse the transmission and driveline. I'm sure wheelies will come more frequently with my version.....except that I'm not that way anymore.


----------

